# CONSTIPATION



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Does anyone have any remedies for a constipated maltese. My Bailey is acting a little weird the past day and a half and I have not seen her take a bowl movement so I am thinking she is constipated. Any advice would help thank you.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

organic canned pumpkin - you can get it from whole foods - it is a natural fiber also take her on walks as much as you can as that will get her moving


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I do think I would talk to your Vet if it has been a couple of days. Maybe Bailey needs a little more than Pumpkin now. 
Our Ozzy licks his fur and also licks Chase to groom him. He gets bound up with hair and our Vet recommends 
"Lax'aire". It is a lubricant and works great!!! (Like you give a cat for hair balls).


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

has she had any medications? as demi had pain meds from dental and it was 3 days but when she pooped it was huge and it was after i started walking her every hour as i had been adding pumpkin for 3 days but she did not want to eat much due to dental ;(


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bailey has not been on any meds. It rained really bad on saturday and into sunday and Bailey will not go outside to use the bathroom if the grass is wet. I am assuming this could have caused the problem if she had been holding it in for a day and a half. I will try the pumpkin if that does not work then we will be heading to the vet thank you all for the advice.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok good luck - another thing you may want to give that is health is coconut oil - grab some nutiva and give her 1/4 tsp of it as that may help lubricate her and it is good for them -natural anti-fungal and anti-bacterial. I always prefer natural if you can 


QUOTE (bailey02 @ May 26 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781195


> Bailey has not been on any meds. It rained really bad on saturday and into sunday and Bailey will not go outside to use the bathroom if the grass is wet. I am assuming this could have caused the problem if she had been holding it in for a day and a half. I will try the pumpkin if that does not work then we will be heading to the vet thank you all for the advice.[/B]


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

QUOTE (dwerten @ May 26 2009, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781188


> organic canned pumpkin - you can get it from whole foods - it is a natural fiber also take her on walks as much as you can as that will get her moving[/B]


How much do I give her??


----------

